# Muscle Research



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

We had some issues receiving inventory earlier this year and were out of inventory alot.

Our issues have been solved and we are fully stocked on all peptides.

Also as always you can use coupon code "ukmuscle" without quotes for 35% off your entire order.


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

MuscleResearch said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We had some issues receiving inventory earlier this year and were out of inventory alot.
> 
> ...


 i tried this it only seems to give 12% not 35


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry about that its coupon code ukmuscleMT2


----------



## mattseo (Oct 7, 2007)

whats the best site to buy Melanotan II


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

uslabresearch is cheap and good.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

www.muscle-research.com


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

prices seem a little on the high side, $100 per 10mg

i know you will have overheads and that but that is rather expensive imo even with the 35% off


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

With 35% off its $65.00 and we also include BAC Water. We have been using the same lab since day one making sure we have quality peptides.

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

**EDIT**you cannot talk about selling peptide unless you are an authorised sponsor**EDIT**


----------

